# Авиация > Однополчане >  Музей ВВС ЮГВ

## Д.Срибный

Карой (Карес) Вандор, венгерский историк, опубликовавший книгу о ВВС ЮГВ ( обзор книги на сайте ), на основе своей коллекции открыл недавно музей ВВС ЮГВ: Сайт музея

Информации на сайте не так много, да и музей не очень большой, но все равно, Карес - большой молодец! Так держать!

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Собственно, вот он (в серой футболке) перед входом в музей...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Перевод чего? Книгу автор хотел бы издать на русском, но в Венгрии это проблематично, а в России нужен заинересованный издатель...

----------


## Карес Вандор



----------


## Карес Вандор

Ми-24 музея отремонтировали и взлядит как новый Ми-24. НВ пока нет но кто может помочь будем рады - ищем и спирт.бак, ранец ПН-58, посадочну. фару, любые чехлы, ПУ ДИСС-15 и МС-61, шторка Все остальное - на месте:)



.

----------


## Карес Вандор

Снимали фото для промоции музея ВВС ЮГВ на выходных.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Очень хорошо, но с водкой - перебор. К чему поддерживать стереотипы?

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Очень хорошо, но с водкой - перебор. К чему поддерживать стереотипы?


это не стереотипы а мы в эскадриле пили именно эту бутилочку водки поэтому хотели и снимать фото с ней - на нашем венг. сайте на фейсбуке сделали фотоконкурс с хюмором - типа " товарищ командир, спасибо за водку, я задачу, как мы договорилсь, выполнаю! Ваша теша будет во дворе в таком и таком , я знаю что делать с ней:)) и так далшье. Тоже снимали другие. Все это сняты для промоции Музея и будут и фото свадьбы у вертолета

----------


## Казанец

А у нас в начале 1980-х годов везде продавалась венгерская водка Palinka, и я её с удовольствием кушал без всяких там вертолётов.

----------


## Карес Вандор

> А у нас в начале 1980-х годов везде продавалась венгерская водка Palinka, и я её с удовольствием кушал без всяких там вертолётов.


Палинка это народный напиток наш - может быть с любим вкусом, ароматом - абрикосовым, грушевым, сливовым (тоже называется Шливовитц или Шлиговица), яблочным. Качечтвенная палинка сейчас стоит где-то мин. 5000 форинтов за литр (80 рублей).

----------


## FLOGGER

> за литр (80 рублей).


Надо ехать. :Smile:

----------


## Карес Вандор

> Надо ехать.


Вот Крокодил в Музее ВВС ЮГВ получил и винт!!:)

----------

